# Mit dem Boot auf dem Zuidplassen



## Reany (22. November 2007)

Hallo Leutz!
Ich fahre am Sonntag nach Roermond um mein neues(sehr kleines) Boot mal zu testen. Wenn mich einer sieht, bitte nicht lachen;-)
Ich werde im Zuidplassen in Wasser gehen und dann dort, bzw. auch mal im Nordplassen schauen, was noch so geht. Habe aber leider kein Echolot und wollte mal fragen, ob von euch jemand auch mit dem Boot da ist und mir vielleicht mal ein paar Einblicke in sein Lot gewährt und mir auch so ein paar Tips zum Schleppen geben kann, weil ich bis dato nur in Stevensweert vom Ufer auf Friedfisch geangelt habe?!
Danke schon mal, René


----------



## theundertaker (28. November 2007)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf dem Zuidplassen*

Huhu, suchste nicht vielleicht für deine nächsten Touren einen Mitfahrer??^^

Ich hätte auch mal Lust vom Boot aus zu angeln...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jogibär (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf dem Zuidplassen*

Hallo Reany,

wie du hier sehen kannst, machen sich einige Leute echt Gedanken, ob Du die Hauptperson in den zitierten Zeitungsausschnitten sein könntest.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115279
Falls das nicht so ist, gib hier im Board mal ein Lebenszeichen.

Gruß Jogi


----------



## totaler Spinner (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf dem Zuidplassen*

Bleib zu Hause oder angele vom Ufer wens spaß macht bei Regen und Wind bis 7Bft. (Sonntag) 
Bei den Wassertemperaturen bis du auch mit Schwimmweste verloren , wenn mitten im See was schief läuft und keiner was mitkriegt.


----------



## wilhelm (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf dem Zuidplassen*

Hallo Reany

Bitte melde dich mal im Board.
Es gibt hier Leute die sich Echte Sorgen um dich machen.
Bei dem bescheidenen Wetter würden ich nicht mit dem Boot rausgehen, macht im Frühjahr und Sommer viel mehr Spass.


Bitte melden

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## wilhelm (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf dem Zuidplassen*

Das kann doch alles nicht war sein!
Reany ist der vermisste Angler.

Mein Beileid an Freunde und Familie

Wilhelm aus Mönchengladbach


----------



## snofla (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf dem Zuidplassen*

@Wilhelm aus Mönchengladbach

sied ihr sicher


----------



## wilhelm (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf dem Zuidplassen*

Ja leider,siehe auch den tread warnung an alle Bootsangler.
Ich habe von einer Bekannten des vermissten heute abend die traurige Nachricht erhalten,daß es sich um den vermissten Angler handelt.Ich habe keine Veranlassung an dieser Nachricht zu zweifeln.

Leider,leider Wahr.


Wilhelm


----------



## PetriHelix (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf dem Zuidplassen*

An dieser Stelle ebenfalls mein Beileid an Freunde und Familie.


----------



## aixellent (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf dem Zuidplassen*

Das ist ja echt ein Hammer! Mein herzliches Beileid allen Hinterbliebenen!

Aixellent


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf dem Zuidplassen*



aixellent schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt ein Hammer! Mein herzliches Beileid allen Hinterbliebenen!
> 
> Aixellent


 
Dem schließe ich mich an.....


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf dem Zuidplassen*

Von mir auch ein Herzliches Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.

Wie ich fürchte handelt es sich tatsächlich um Reany.
http://www.angelforum.raubfischfreu...?p=20474&sid=88fe4e1223e1917baa78ee370a3bac90
http://www.limburger.nl/article/20071211/REGIONIEUWS03/712110411

Für alle die ähnliches vorhaben, kann ich nur nahe legen eine entsprechende Notausrüstung und Sicherheitskleidung zu tragen.
Ich spreche als Meeresangler mit boot aus eigener Erfahrung, das Wasser kann sehr tückisch sein, plötzliche Windhosen, Neebel etc.



Wer das Geld für Floating Anzüge nicht investieren will/kann, sollte vom Wasser bleiben !


----------

